# صور للقدس



## جورج كرسبو (4 مارس 2006)

صور للقدس ..






القدس الشرقية... 






إن طريق الآلام فعليًا كما روته الأناجيل هو الطريق ابتداءً من بستان جثسيماني حيث تم القبض على يسوع وصولًا إلي الجلجثة. و هذه الرحلة تشمل عدة مراحل: 
1- من جثسيماني إلى مقر رئيس الكهنة قيافا. 
2- من مقر قيافا إلى صالة المحاكمة بقصر بيلاطس. 
3- من قصر بيلاطس إلى قصر هيرودس الملك. 
4- من قصر هيرودس الملك إلى بيلاطس مرة أخرى . 
5- من قصر بيلاطس إلى الجلجثة. 







خريطة توضح مدينة القدس القديمة في زمن المسيح موضح عليها مسيرة يسوع منذ دخوله إلى أورشليم وصولا إلى الجلجثة. 

أما حاليًا فهو اسم طريق داخل البلدة القديمة يعرف بطريق الآلام أو Via Dolorosa و تستطيع أن تقرأ اسمه على مفترقات الطرق 








أما طريق الآلام حاليًا فهو ذلك الطريق الضيق الملتف بين طرق أورشليم الضيقة أي داخل طرق البلدة القديمة. 






و يعرف طريق الآلام انه المسار الذي ساره المسيح حاملًا صليبه و الذي يبدأ من مكان محاكمته ( و هو في هذه الأيام عبارة عن دير راهبات صهيون Ecce Homo church ) وصولًا إلى مكان الصلب و هو تل الجلجثة ( و هو الآن داخل كنيسة القيامة ) . 



و هو طريق مليء بالكنائس و المزارات حيث فيه مراحل درب الصليب الأربعة عشر 






طريق الآلام هذا لا يتعدى 1 كيلومتر و هو مقسم إلى 14 مرحلة وجِدت إحياءً للأحداث التي مر بها المسيح و اشتراكًا معه في ألمه و موته على الصليب. 






و هذه خريطة لهذا الطريق موضح عليه المراحل الأربعة عشر 



و هو مليء بالمحلات التي يمكنك أن تشتري منها التذكارات و التحف المرتبطة بالأديان. 











و هكذا يمتليء هذا الطريق كل جمعة عظيمة في مسيرة الصليب نحو الجلجثة 











هَل رَأَينَا حُبًا أَعظَم مِنْ هَذَا؟ فَأحزَنِي يَا نَفسِي عَلَى خَطَايَاكِ التِي سَبَبَتْ لِفَادِيكِ الحَنُون هَذِهِ الآلَام، ارسُمِي جُرحَهُ أَمَامَكِ وأحتَمِي فِيهِ عِندَمَا يَهِيجُ عَلَيكِ العَدُو. 
(من صلوات القسمة المقدسة) 







و هذا هو الطريق عند آخره حيث تظهر كنيسة القيامة 






لا يوجد شيء نافع لنا, مثل التأمل كل يوم فيما احتمله ابن الله لأجلنا (القديس أوغوستينوس) 





الصورة السابقة لأحدى الراهبات تصلي أمام المرحلة الثامنة لدرب الصليب . 

من المراحل الأربعة عشر لدرب الصليب نجد أنه: 
* أول مرحلتين موجودتان في داخل دار الولاية ( البلاط القيصري Praetorium ) 
* المراحل السبعة التالية أي من المرحلة الثالثة إلي التاسعة ممتدة عبر شارع موجود الآن في القدس القديمة و معروف باسم طريق الآلام. 
* و المراحل الخمسة الأخيرة موجودة داخل كنيسة القيامة. 



طريق الآلام هذا ( الطريق الواصلة بين المراحل السبعة الوسطى ) ليس بالضرورة أن يكون هو الطريق بذاته الذي سار عليه يسوع قبل 2000 سنة ذلك لأن خريطة القدس قد تم تغييرها كليًا في القرن الثاني الميلادي و مرة أخرى تغيرت في القرن الخامس حيث بنيت المستعمرة الرومانية المعروفة باسم إيليا كابي تولينا Aelia Capitolina بواسطة الإمبراطور الروماني هذريان Hadrian على أنقاض القدس القديمة , و قد اختلفت كليًا عن القدس في زمن المسيح. 



على أي حال فإن الطريق الذي سلكه المسيح يجب أن يتخذ تقريبًا الطريق المعروف الآن باسم طريق الآلام , و قد تم تحديده في القرن السادس عشر الميلادي . و كل حاج للأراضي المقدسة و حتى من السياح غير المسيحيين يرغبون في السير في طريق الآلام حاملين الصليب الخشبي و متوقفين عند محطات طريق الآلام واصلين إلى الجلجثة. 






إن الآلام التي نقاسيها في هذه الحياة لزهيدة جداً إذا ما قيست بأصغر فرح من أفراح السماء. 
فهَبني يا يسوع الحكمة لكي أتابع سيري نحو الهدف الأسمى، بحيث لا أستسلم لليأس ولا أهاب أبداً الجهاد اليومي في هذه الحياة. آمين


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 مارس 2006)

ياه القدس دى جميله اوى
شكرا يا جورج


----------



## †gomana† (5 مارس 2006)

*الصور روعة جدا يا جو *
*شكرا ليك وربنا معاك*


----------



## ارووجة (12 أكتوبر 2006)

والقدس اروع من كده كمان

لما تمشي  في وسط شوارعها

ولما تزور مقدساتها

بتشعر  بشعوررر جمييل اوي اوي

مابتشعرها في اماكن تانية ابدا



ربنا يباركك اخي


----------

